# WLAN , get no IP but i cant find an error [solved]

## michi-monster

Hello, on my new system i want use the wlan. I have write in the last time with problems in wlan. But thats another system and another hardware. 

I have a new system with which I try to establish a WLAN connection. The hardware is detected. Wpa_gui starts and the adapter is displayed. Unfortunately, the connection does not work. I have run a debug test. In this I find no mistake. Since the result is very long, I get the ling infos here. :

neueKiste ~ # /sbin/modprobe -c | grep 8187

alias pcmcia:m*c*f*fn*pfn00paF7CB0B07pb66881874pc*pd* pcnet_cs

alias pcmcia:m*c*f*fn*pfn01paF7CB0B07pb66881874pc*pd* serial_cs

alias usb:v03F0pCA02d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in* rtl8187

neueKiste ~ # lsmod | grep rtl8192c

rtl8192ce 77824 0

rtl_pci 40960 1 rtl8192ce

rtl8192c_common 77824 1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi 106496 3 rtl_pci,rtl8192c_common,rtl8192ce

mac80211 585728 3 rtl_pci,rtlwifi,rtl8192ce

A part of #dmesg: 

```
[ 5.699309] pcnet32: pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

[ 5.705187] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[ 5.708051] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g at 0xffffc9000004a000, 70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93, XID 0c000800 IRQ 35

[ 5.708059] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[ 5.714068] sky2: driver version 1.30

[ 5.747358] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[ 5.759606] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[ 5.830339] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c534

[ 5.830344] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 5.830346] usb 5-2: Product: USB Receiver

[ 5.830347] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 5.850635] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/0003:046D:C534.0004/input/input7

[ 5.888741] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access Generic STORAGE DEVICE 0903 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[ 5.889154] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
```

----------

 15.760439] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[ 15.760620] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[ 15.761478] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[ 15.962963] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[ 15.963310] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (ARUBA 0x1002:0x990E 0x1043:0x8526).

[ 15.963326] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEB00000

_-----------

[ 549.342285] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[ 549.362267] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[ 549.364402] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 549.364946] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[ 549.369444] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[ 549.371387] wlp2s0: associated

[ 549.374238] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz with regulatory rule:

A part of the debug script :

wlp2s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (SSID='databox' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Not configuring frame filtering - BSS 00:00:00:00:00:00 is not a Hotspot 2.0 network

The whole content here: http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help-wlan-i-cant-find-an-error/

----------

## charles17

michi-monster,

Could you please provide your output of dmesg | grep -i  -E '02:00.0|rtlwifi|wlp2s0|wlan0' and of ifconfig -a?

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> The whole content here: http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help-wlan-i-cant-find-an-error/

 What I see is 

```
[ 15.292720] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin failed with error -2
```

So, please could you also show the output of modinfo rtlwifi and ls -l /lib/firmware/rtl*?

----------

## michi-monster

Thanks for your response.

```
neueKiste ~ # dmesg | grep -i -E '02:00.0|rtlwifi|wlp2s0|wlan0'

[    0.181303] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8178] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.181347] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.181390] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfea00000-0xfea03fff 64bit]

[    0.181500] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.181501] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[   14.362460] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

[   14.363366] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin failed with error -2

[   14.363369] rtlwifi: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin not available

[   14.555718] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[   14.556659] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   18.671452] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[   20.022611] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[   20.042596] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   20.045196] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   20.046242] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   20.147237] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 2/3)

[   20.248235] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 3/3)

[   20.349230] wlp2s0: association with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 timed out

[   27.289292] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[   27.309307] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   27.311608] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   27.311902] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   27.316470] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[   27.316902] wlp2s0: associated

[   27.316914] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

[   31.320903] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[   42.934747] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[   42.954705] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   42.957201] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   42.958291] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   42.964403] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[   42.964806] wlp2s0: associated

[   46.966495] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[   70.576600] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[   70.596586] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   70.598959] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   70.599191] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[   70.603868] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[   70.604282] wlp2s0: associated

[   74.608344] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[  153.221290] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[  153.241334] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  153.245999] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  153.246982] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  153.252077] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[  153.252484] wlp2s0: associated

[  157.255949] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[  301.863426] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[  301.883466] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  301.886722] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  301.887093] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  301.891429] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[  301.891837] wlp2s0: associated

[  305.894879] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[  441.501913] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[  441.521968] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  441.524113] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  441.524580] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  441.529125] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[  441.529560] wlp2s0: associated
```

```

neueKiste ~ # ls -l /lib/firmware/rtl*

ls: Zugriff auf '/lib/firmware/rtl*' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

(file not found]

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Your kernel and firmware are good.

Tell us how you start wifi?

What do you have in /etc/onfig.d/net?

What is the output of 

```
/sbin/rc-update show
```

Your wifi is cycling through all the pre getting an IP states.  It does this when you have two or more tools trying to control the interface at the same time as the tools do not cooperate.

----------

## michi-monster

```

neueKiste ~ # /sbin/rc-update show

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

       wpa_supplicant |      default               
```

              urandom | boot                                   

```
#less /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

wpa_supplicant is being called twice.  Once because its in the default runlevel and again from your net file.

Remove wpa_supplicant from the default runlevel.

In your net file, your wireless should be called wlp2s0 everywhere.

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant" 
```

uses the wrong interface name.

```
config_wlp2s0="dhcp" 
```

This statement appears twice. Remove one copy.

It probably doesn't matter right now but it may later.

----------

## michi-monster

I  deleted wpa_supplicant from runlevel. 

The net file i changed: 

```
modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

```

A part of the debug test: 

```
wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

-----------------

wlp2s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (SSID='databoxspeeddragon' freq=2412 MHz)

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Not configuring frame filtering - BSS 00:00:00:00:00:00 is not a Hotspot 2.0 network

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=3)

  * bssid=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

  * freq=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=18):

     64 61 74 61 62 6f 78 73 70 65 65 64 64 72 61 67   databoxspeeddrag

     6f 6e                                             on              

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: New station c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: MLME event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) on wlp2s0(e4:be:ed:1f:7c:f9) A1=e4:be:ed:1f:7c:f9 A2=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=30): b0 00 3a 01 e4 be ed 1f 7c f9 c8 0e 14 a3 08 45 c8 0e 14 a3 08 45 00 10 00 00 02 00 00 00

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp2s0: Event AUTH (11) received

--------------------------

wlp2s0: SME: Authentication response: peer=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

SME: Authentication response IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (SSID='databoxspeeddragon' freq=2412 MHz)

wlp2s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=3)

  * bssid=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

  * freq=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=18):

     64 61 74 61 62 6f 78 73 70 65 65 64 64 72 61 67   databoxspeeddrag

     6f 6e                                             on              

  * IEs - hexdump(len=32): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

  * WPA Versions 0x2

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

  * akm=0xfac02

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 20 (NL80211_CMD_DEL_STATION) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: Delete station c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: MLME event 38; timeout with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

wlp2s0: Event ASSOC_TIMED_OUT (15) received

wlp2s0: SME: Association timed out

wlp2s0: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x19c3de0 done in 0.343825 seconds

wlp2s0: radio_work_free('sme-connect'@0x19c3de0: num_active_works --> 0

Added BSSID c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 into blacklist

wlp2s0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

nl80211: Data frame filter flags=0x0

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlp2s0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

```

```
#ifconfig -aneueKiste ~ # ifconfig -a

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.21  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::728b:cdff:fea4:7a93  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:728b:cdff:fea4:7a93  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2216  bytes 1042245 (1017.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 4  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2811  bytes 2134633 (2.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether e4:be:ed:1f:7c:f9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4  bytes 452 (452.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 620 (620.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

neueKiste ~ # 

```

Another question: in ifconfig are more then 1 ip adress. Thats right?

the whole [url]]http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help-wlan-i-cant-find-an-error/[/url]

code tags fixed by NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Please use wgetpaste to post files to the web.  You tell us the URL.

It makes searching your pastesbin easier and all the parts will be separated.

Putting fragments in a post is not always useful as well as being difficult to search.

```
enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.21  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::728b:cdff:fea4:7a93  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:728b:cdff:fea4:7a93  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global> 
```

Interface enp4s0 has three IP addresses as follows.

192.168.178.21 is your IPv4 private IP address. As private addresses are not allowed on the internet, it tells that you are behind a router performing Network Address Translation (NAT) 

fe80::728b:cdff:fea4:7a93 is your IPv6 link local IPv6 address.  This address range should not ever appear on the internet as boundary routers are supposed to drop packets with such a source address.

2a02:8108:1bf:af48:728b:cdff:fea4:7a93 is your globally routable IPv6 address. It tells that your ISP is supporting IPv6 already.  This is a good thing, as IPv4 addresses are already exhausted.

Getting back to your wifi, it looks like the wifi elemets worked.

However,

```
 config_wlp2s0="dhcp"
```

still appears in your net file twice. It should only be there a maximum of once.

Your dmesg may be more useful that the wpa_supplicant debug file now but please put both onto separate pastebins.

----------

## michi-monster

Thanks for your response. But i dont know, what should i do. I´ve install wget. A connect to my webspace is ok. But i dont know what i must do now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

When that completes

```
dmesg | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/net
```

Each time you run  wgetpaste, it will give you a URL.

Post the URL.

```
 $ dmesg | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Kkdf8CURCTrIMw5OVhdK/
```

If you visit that URL you will see my dmesg output. The content will be removed in a few days.

----------

## michi-monster

Wow 

I try it and thats why my dmesg here https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ltk9gKJQKUsz2LzsjU47/

If I used the debugger, I canceled after some time so that the time is not too long. If I use now wget is canceled with CTRL + C also the transfer to wget-paste. How can I make use of this?

The /etc/conf.d/net : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/6Wcg2OokqfgubZ3dbbM2/

```
#less /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211"

/etc/conf.d/net lines 1-4/4 (END)
```

I assume that I should post small ads directly, right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Your net file looks OK now.

I thought we had fixed firmware loading but apparently not.

```
[   14.366248] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin failed with error -2

[   14.366254] rtlwifi: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin not available
```

This happens after root is mouted,

```
[    7.588582] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

that's good.

The file rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin needs to at in /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin.

Its provided by 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

  If you emerge linux-firmware and the file still does not exist, you will need to unmask a testing version.  See Mixing stable with testing

----------

## michi-monster

ok. I installed linux-firmware. Add sys-kernel/linux-firmware  in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords. compiling ok. 

 I have understood your info so that I should make the entry rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin manually. As far as I've seen, but it is a binary file in asci mode. Then it does not go, right? What should I do?

#dmesg now: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/XFcEcSIAoZ0Znzreqfz5/

```
neueKiste / # dmesg | grep -i -e authenticated -e associated.

[  227.144344] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  230.476466] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  232.977854] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  235.484830] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  247.263821] wlp2s0: authenticated

neueKiste / # 
```

----------

## charles17

 * https://paste.pound-python.org/show/XFcEcSIAoZ0Znzreqfz5/ wrote:*   

> [   14.980551] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

 

Now looks ok.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

```
[   14.980551] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin
```

is correct.

My reference to  /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin was for you to run 

```
ls  /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin
```

to check it was present.

The file itself comes from linux-firmware.

This is progress

```
[  230.461887] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[  230.472030] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  230.476466] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  230.504307] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  230.508805] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[  230.509180] wlp2s0: associated

[  230.509478] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
```

It no sooner authenticated and associated than it gave up.

After the wlp2s0: associated, it should go on to get an IP address.

What tool are you using to control your WiFi?

----------

## michi-monster

Now I use the networkmanager of gnome. Before wpa_gui in fluxbox. In my newly launched #emerge -avuND also new kernel-sources were displayed. Then I take it as a character: the kernel recompile. I create a backup of the previous kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Lets get your system into a state where wifi is present but not started.

Remove both NetworkManager and net.wlp2s0 from the default runlevel, if they are there.

Reboot.

Post dmesg. it should not show wlp2s0 starting.  

If it does, something is still trying to control it.  That something needs to be tracked down and stopped.

----------

## michi-monster

 *Quote:*   

> Lets get your system into a state where wifi is present but not started. 

 

ok - wifi is important, kernel later

```
neueKiste ~ # rc-update

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

neueKiste ~ # 
```

#dmesg: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/EcHuKIfwXGlDWLVpRMFY/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

What caused this?

```
[   76.382450] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

[  365.183158] rtl8192ce:rtl92ce_get_hw_reg():<0-0> switch case not processed

[  365.869405] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  682.212526] rtl8192ce:rtl92ce_get_hw_reg():<0-0> switch case not processed

[  682.898079] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  686.748879] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[  686.759032] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  686.761850] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  686.789332] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[  686.794079] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[  686.794483] wlp2s0: associated

[  686.794496] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready
```

That's about 11 minutes after booting?

It that was you doing something that's OK, what was it?

If the system did it itself we need to find out what it was.

----------

## michi-monster

 *Quote:*   

> That's about 11 minutes after booting?
> 
> 

 

I dont want 11 minutes. i dont understand because I had start the system in default mode. then i start gnome and work with wifi networkmanager by gnome. 

in rc was the same before testing. 

Now i get additional infos. part of #dmesg

```
    [  414.868315] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

    [  414.868916] rtl8192ce:rtl92ce_get_hw_reg():<0-0> switch case not processed

    [  415.555025] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

    [  466.251123] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

    [  577.365754] rtl8192ce:rtl92ce_get_hw_reg():<0-0> switch case not processed

    [  580.497232] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

    [  580.512327] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

    [  722.103820] rtl8192ce:rtl92ce_get_hw_reg():<0-0> switch case not processed

    [  722.789685] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

     

```

the whole here https://paste.pound-python.org/show/snYcasZeiCevOuS6Qenq/[/code]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

You will not wait for 11 minutes for wifi.  From readind dmesg, something happened about 11 minutes after booting that tried to start wifi.

Looking at the latest dmesg you have

```
[  402.108685] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[  402.128444] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[  402.164542] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  402.164901] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[  402.215190] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[  402.215593] wlp2s0: associated

[  402.215606] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready
```

Thats all correct ... until

```
[  406.175704] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (Reason: 2)
```

so your wifif worked for 4 seconds

That Reason 2 is important. It implies that you have more that one tool trying to control your wifi.

The first one worked.  When the second tool started, it did not understand that the wifi was already authenticated and associated, so the two tools tried to control wifi.

What happened at time 402.108685 to make wifi start?

What happened at time 406.175704 to make wifi stop?

What did you do between those two times?

----------

## michi-monster

Output by #ps ax - its helpful (?)...

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/FSeOy9eANmqRql8SGwje/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Maybe it is ...

```
 3258 ?        Ssl    0:03 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid

 3276 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/polkit-1/polkitd --no-debug

 3282 ?        S      0:03 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u

 3284 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/ModemManager

 3306 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 3307 tty2     Ss     0:00 /bin/login --

 3308 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 3309 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 3310 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 3311 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 3327 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -q -sf /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -pf /run/dhclient-enp4s0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-563fba24-6fd9-3d9b-9ddc-f3ee39a6beca-enp4s0.lease -cf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-enp4s0.conf enp4s0

```

```
[   24.603128] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp4s0: link becomes ready
```

Starting in the middle of the process list ... 

```
3308 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux
```

 tells of agetty listening for logins on VT3. Above that are processes spawned before its possible to log in ... below that, after login is possible.

So ... what causes  

```
3258 ?        Ssl    0:03 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
```

Thats NetworkManager starting before login, so its not you doing it.  Its something that the system is doing. 

Aaahhhh ...

```
rc-update

...

             netmount |      default

...

```

The  netmount service will mount your network shares from other systems.  It will force networking to start if its not already running as its needed to see network file systems.

Remove  netmount from the default runlevel.

WARNING: When you reboot, you will probably have no network connections at all until you start one yourself.

----------

## michi-monster

I removed netmount from rc-update. Now i get an error in glib. I cant start gnome. Fluxbox ok. Itś only if i start gnome. A part of the error is ip. Thats why i dont open an additional thraed in Gnome.

```
[   17.876729] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   17.876730] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[   17.876820] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   17.936424] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[   17.940018] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   17.944412] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.43.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

[   18.235005] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   63.291208] gnome-shell[3306]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff4ddfcc569 sp 00007ffcc030fb20 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7ff4ddfbb000+25000]

[   63.520909] gnome-shell[3315]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f5b972dc569 sp 00007ffd9b83c460 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7f5b972cb000+25000]

[   63.897781] gnome-settings-[3321]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f5ef19e45b9 sp 00007ffd19b31dd0 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7f5ef19d3000+25000]

[   63.930915] gnome-settings-[3331]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fbf3102c5b9 sp 00007ffccc3474e0 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7fbf3101b000+25000]

[   75.866105] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

~

~

```

#dmesg by fluxbox: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0ipX2CFkn8QYnvUoSwtY/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

First, the IP here [   63.291208] gnome-shell[3306]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff4ddfcc569 sp 00007ffcc030fb20 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7ff4ddfbb000+25000] means the Instruction Pointer inside your CPU.  Its pointing to the address of a problem with gnome-shell.

segfault usually means that the program (gnome-shell, here) tried to access some memory that it does not own, so it was stopped by the kernel.

Its not related to IP addresses.

The dmesg from Fluxbox is good.

In fluxbox open a root shell and try

```
dhcpcd wlp2s0
```

It might start your wifi.  

Post the output of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

Post the output of 

```
route
```

Pastebin dmesg.

If the output of route contains two lines starting

```
default
```

 its unlikely that networking will work at all but it denonstrates that you are in control of your networking.

----------

## michi-monster

Here are the infos:

```
[code]neueKiste ~ # dhcpcd wlp2s0

wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

timed out

dhcpcd exited

[/code]neueKiste ~ # ifconfig -a

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.22  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::8946:4542:f614:8c3a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1c0:4910:31e6:66bd:7ddb:be8e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1362  bytes 1265094 (1.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1101  bytes 136711 (133.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2040  bytes 166216 (162.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2040  bytes 166216 (162.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether ae:ee:1c:fe:be:ba  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
route 

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.178.1   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enp4s0

192.168.178.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     100    0        0 enp4s0

```

[

dmesg here https://paste.pound-python.org/show/VWziipIbfCd6ZZD05wUC/

---------------

I would like to tell you how great I find it to learn from you. By your explanations in a thread I get better in the solution

EDIT: i found at checks a folllwing info. There are 2 names of the network. thats an error?

```
neueKiste ~ # ls -lha /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ 

total 16K

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Dec 20 10:47 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4.0K Dec 23 13:55 ..

-rw------- 1 root root    0 Dec 23 13:55 .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

-rw------- 1 root root  416 Dec 29 12:20 'FRITZ!Box 7490'

-rw------- 1 root root  462 Dec 20 10:47 databoxspeeddragon

neueKiste ~ # systemctl restart network-manager.service

Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted

neueKiste ~ # systemctl restart networking restart

Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

```
neueKiste ~ # dhcpcd wlp2s0

wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

timed out 
```

Tells that wlp2s0 did not start. There is nothing in dmesg that shows it even tried.

That's ok.  Lets try the manual way.

```
cd /etc/init.d
```

Does  

```
ls -l 
```

show 

```
net.wlp2s0 -> net.lo
```

if not, make the symbolic link. 

```
ln -s net.lo net.wlp2s0
```

Check again.

If all is well, try 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 start
```

 What does 

```
ifconfig -a

route

dmesg 
```

show now?

----------

## michi-monster

The link for net.wlp2s0 was aktiv

```

ls -l /etc/init.d

neueKiste init.d # ls -l

total 308

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1774 Dec 23 13:55 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4848 Dec 23 10:05 apache2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   462 Dec 23 10:13 avahi-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   456 Dec 23 10:13 avahi-dnsconfd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   800 Dec 27 15:54 binfmt

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   461 Dec 27 14:35 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5846 Dec 27 15:54 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   270 Dec 27 15:48 busybox-ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   230 Dec 27 15:48 busybox-watchdog

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1850 Dec 27 15:54 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   859 Dec 21 10:39 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3549 Dec 27 15:54 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3714 Dec 27 15:20 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   328 Dec 20 10:42 dhcpcd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2886 Dec 23 09:32 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   705 Dec 23 09:32 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   705 Dec 23 09:32 dhcrelay6

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   747 Dec 27 15:54 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   572 Dec 27 15:20 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3152 Dec 27 15:54 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    25 Dec 27 15:54 functions.sh -> /lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   560 Dec 21 10:06 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1133 Dec 27 15:54 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3310 Dec 27 15:54 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2773 Dec 15 03:49 ip6tables

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2773 Dec 15 03:49 iptables

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2164 Dec 27 15:54 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   800 Dec 27 15:54 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   507 Dec 15 03:48 kmod-static-nodes

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2623 Dec 27 15:54 local

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3598 Dec 27 15:54 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1060 Dec 27 15:54 loopback

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3778 Dec 27 15:20 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   970 Dec 27 15:20 lvm-monitoring

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   355 Dec 27 15:20 lvmetad

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2285 Dec 27 15:54 modules

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1639 Dec 27 15:54 modules-load

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1566 Dec 27 15:54 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1489 Dec 27 15:54 mtab

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2043 Dec 27 15:54 net-online

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Dec 30 15:45 net.enp4s0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18514 Dec 15 05:36 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Dec 22 11:39 net.wlp2s0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2049 Dec 27 15:54 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   727 Dec 20 15:01 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   496 Dec 20 15:01 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1136 Dec 27 15:54 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   642 Dec 27 15:54 osclock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1270 Dec 27 15:54 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   610 Dec 21 10:04 pydoc-2.7

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   610 Dec 21 10:10 pydoc-3.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   553 Dec 27 14:35 rfcomm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1407 Dec 27 15:54 root

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   254 Dec 27 16:00 rsyncd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1110 Dec 27 15:54 runsvdir

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1030 Dec 27 15:54 s6-svscan

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1881 Dec 27 15:54 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   491 Dec 20 15:01 sntp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2115 Dec 21 11:24 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1019 Dec 27 15:54 swap

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   970 Dec 27 15:54 swclock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1323 Dec 27 15:54 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4789 Dec 27 15:54 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1470 Dec 27 15:54 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   364 Dec 27 15:54 tmpfiles.dev

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   340 Dec 27 15:54 tmpfiles.setup

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4700 Dec 15 05:37 udev

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1370 Dec 27 15:54 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1250 Dec 21 17:54 wpa_supplicant

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6028 Dec 21 15:45 xdm

```

If i manually start wlp2s0 i get an error. But if i start and stop by ifconfig wlp2s0 i dont get an error

```
neueKiste init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 start

 * WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has already started, but is inactive

neueKiste init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 stop 

 * Bringing down interface wlp2s0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...                                              [ ok ]

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

neueKiste init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

rfkill: WLAN soft blocked                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive

neueKiste init.d # 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   232 Dec 21 15:45 xdm-setup
```

```
ifconfig -a

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.20  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fd00::4993:a27:5c75:6676  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::8946:4542:f614:8c3a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1c0:4910:31e6:66bd:7ddb:be8e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16562  bytes 15892463 (15.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 10986  bytes 1368855 (1.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3312 (3.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3312 (3.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether ae:3c:10:e8:3d:87  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
neueKiste init.d # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         fritz.box       0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enp4s0

192.168.178.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     100    0        0 enp4s0

```

dmesg here  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/CHm4cMxoh2twANYrMkID/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

```
rfkill: WLAN soft blocked 
```

That's useful.  Your wifi transmitter is switched off in software.

Use rfkill to turn it on. Then start  wlp2s0 again.

----------

## michi-monster

Many thanks - i am online with wlan  :Smile: 

i am happy.

----------

